# Start of the viv



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

So I started the background for the viv today.
After reading a lot of threads and being inspired I begun.

Here it is up to now.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one. I will be watching! : victory:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking great! Can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Im going along with outback rocky


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Little bit more done today (the rocks will obviously be more sculpted and not flat)


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming along nicely! Are you building a basking spot out of "rock" or you got something else up your sleeve?!


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

There will be 2 basking spots I hope. 
The rock one and a branch. 
Thats if I can fit them in together without it looking strange


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

littlehelen said:


> There will be 2 basking spots I hope.
> The rock one and a branch.
> Thats if I can fit them in together without it looking strange


Awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Done enough for today

Still needs a lot of work on the depth


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

It's looking really good! What tool are you using to carve it out?
Josh


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

A small kitchen knife and a spoon 
Then using sand paper to smooth and shape


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking good. I will be watching this like a hawk. I loved tomcannons and pendragons and hopefully doing mine soon so all this inspiration and ideas are cool. Lets us know of all tips you can give to make it easier for the rest of us


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

looking good, starting to wish i did mine out of kingspan insted of polystyrene


----------



## crisscoyy1973 (Oct 26, 2012)

Same here, think my second build will be out of kingspan . Build is looking really good, will be keeping an eye on this build for ideas...


----------



## tatz89 (Sep 5, 2011)

Great start. Wanting to build my own background so ill keep an eye on this


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

that is looking realy good, i'll keep an eye on this build :2thumb:


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking good, I might try King span in the future looks better than the normal polystyrene.

:2thumb:

Phil


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Posting so I'm subscribed!

Love to watch how these builds develop!

Looking good so far...

:2thumb:


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I have just reserved a rescue Beardie so need to get a shuffle on with this and find a decent priced Dimmer Stat.

This is Colin who is 2 years old and this will be his 5th, and last, home


----------



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

littlehelen said:


> Well I have just reserved a rescue Beardie so need to get a shuffle on with this and find a decent priced Dimmer Stat.
> 
> This is Colin who is 2 years old and this will be his 5th, and last, home
> 
> image


Aaw what a cool guy. Feel sorry for him tho, 5 homes!:O.. Anyway It might not work but one trick I learnt when working with foam is you can actually smooth it with your finger rather than sand paper 
Don't know if this is just the stuff I used but it worked for me.. Looking good so far anyway:2thumb:

** I was just looking on the RSPCA website to see about reptiles that need re-homing. Colin isn't from the RSPCA is he? As this picture looks exactly like him: http://www.rspcareptilerescue.co.uk/animals.php?sid=2


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

aww poor guy, he definitely deserves a nice pimped out viv :2thumb:

I love background builds, good luck with it all


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

littlehelen said:


> Done enough for today
> 
> Still needs a lot of work on the depth
> 
> ...


 
This build is looking great, collins a cool looking beardie too, im looking forword to the finished viv, with all the viv build going on, pluss my own we are all spoilt for choice, keep up the good work.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

curleywhirly said:


> ** I was just looking on the RSPCA website to see about reptiles that need re-homing. Colin isn't from the RSPCA is he? As this picture looks exactly like him: RSPCA - Reptile Rescue


No Colin is from a place called Moonlight Wispas Reptile Haven in Southampton.
They have loads of beardies needing homes.


----------



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

littlehelen said:


> No Colin is from a place called Moonlight Wispas Reptile Haven in Southampton.
> They have loads of beardies needing homes.


Oh, I'll check them out.
I am getting one soon and I think I'd like to re-home one as i think its nasty that they are so mistreated and everything. I would just like to do good for our bearded friends


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeh some of the stories are horrendous. 
People keeping them outside, beardies with broken limbs / injuries not being treated, starvation etc.

But still they seem to trust humans.
I know I wouldn't / don't


----------



## curleywhirly (Jun 18, 2012)

littlehelen said:


> Yeh some of the stories are horrendous.
> People keeping them outside, beardies with broken limbs / injuries not being treated, starvation etc.
> 
> But still they seem to trust humans.
> I know I wouldn't / don't


It really, really gets to me when I hear stories of animal cruelty! It is worse than anything you could do to a human. Sounds crazy but at least we can fight back and call for help. What annoys me more is that when animals actually do strike back people go crazy, its in papers, on the news and these animals are euthanised. This isn't right! Why don't we put down people who harm other beings??


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

I am really struggling with my carpal tunnel and carving and smoothing so just having to do bits at a time.
If it comes too it then Colin will have to move into a plain viv at first (it does have moon and stars all over it though as it was the hedgehogs but she is moving into a new house) and then the background can go in later.

Well this is how far I've got today.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

That's looking really good and taking shape!


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Where do people put thier UV's once the background is in?

I will be using the top viv


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

What uv is it? Assuming its a t5 you want to mount it on the roof. Normally behind the front plinth to hide it, but you obviously don't have a front plinth so anywhere on the roof will do. If it is a T5 it should be 3/4 the length of the viv and mounted in the hot side to allows the cool side to drop off in to shade.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeh it will be a T5


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

It's looking good so far 

I have one question, is it essential to have no top on the viv to make one of these backgrounds or just easier?


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Mines not in the viv at all.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

samurai said:


> It's looking good so far
> 
> I have one question, is it essential to have no top on the viv to make one of these backgrounds or just easier?


I had the top on mine the whole time however I carved the build outside of the viv then put it in before grouting.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

In answer to your earlier question about mounting the UV, if you're worried about the light shining out into the room or just seeing the light and finding it distracting or annoying, etc, I'd recommend putting a 2 or 3 inch wide strip of timber the length of the viv, on the glass side of the light. This will stop the light shining out and block it from your sight while still allowing it to illuminate the viv.

Hope this makes sense!

Dave


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> I had the top on mine the whole time however I carved the build outside of the viv then put it in before grouting.


Cool thanks


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

my_shed said:


> In answer to your earlier question about mounting the UV, if you're worried about the light shining out into the room or just seeing the light and finding it distracting or annoying, etc, I'd recommend putting a 2 or 3 inch wide strip of timber the length of the viv, on the glass side of the light. This will stop the light shining out and block it from your sight while still allowing it to illuminate the viv.
> 
> Hope this makes sense!
> 
> Dave


That makes perfect sense and I feel like a right plonk for not suggesting it myself! :bash::lol2:


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I now have everything ordered for the viv. 
Ordered an Acardia T5 starter and a 34" D3+ T5 tube. 
I also got a reflector to stop the light shining out of the glass and being wasted on the ceiling of the viv. 
Hopefully I can start grouting the viv next week and be able to bring Colin home


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

littlehelen said:


> Yeh some of the stories are horrendous.
> People keeping them outside, beardies with broken limbs / injuries not being treated, starvation etc.
> 
> But still they seem to trust humans.
> I know I wouldn't / don't


 
so true mate i help rescue boxer dogs so know what happens, all i can say is the same thing should be done to the humans that inflicted the pain on the animal


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

I used to run a ferret rescue and have seen some truly awful things


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Just waiting for the silicone to go off on the extra rock pieces and then I can shape them and start grouting


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks really good. If you don't mind me saying though if you could I would increase the amount of usable "shelfs" on the walls if possibly. That's one thing I would change with mine if I could, he tries to climb the walls wherever possible and although he does a fair job of grasping the walls I can't help but think it would be improved with some over hanging ledges and protrusions. Plus this will not affect floor space at all it will just increase the amount of usable space! : victory:

Edit, both corners would fit higher ledges quite well and they will be used I can promise that!


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

There isn't much scope for shelves on the walls. I can possibly make one above the small shelf.
Will have a go tomorrow


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

littlehelen said:


> There isn't much scope for shelves on the walls. I can possibly make one above the small shelf.
> Will have a go tomorrow


Hey, I'm not saying change it, it is your viv and you can see what would work best, just thought I'd say what I experienced, be a shame if you felt the same after and I hadn't said anything! : victory:


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

I would rather people put their ideas forward


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Got a brill new piece of wood for the viv build which I think is much better than the piece I had originally planned.

I am all done now so just waiting for some of the silicone to set and I'm good to start grouting tomorrow  I could have started grouting today but I accidentally lent on the left side of the build earlier and snapped it off so I am now waiting for that to dry again


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking good. The new bit of wood looks great too. What colour are you thinking of doing it in? Really can't wait to start mine. I'm thinking of hinging the top for easy access to lighting.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

It will be quite rough sandstone.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

the build is looking awesome, and yeah i agree i like the larger peice of wood as well, sandstone is a good grout color, thats what im using, keep up the good work :2thumb:


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I am very very mad at myself.
I should have known not to do the measuring as it isn't my strongest point :whistling2:

So I moved the hedgehog into another setup and put the background in the viv so I could begin grouting.

Well much to my surprise it was about 1ft short 
I had to add a part on so that it fit in.

I have also had to forget about the base as it was making the depth too small 

So this is where I am at now.

I'm not happy with it now but I'm sure I can make it work.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks great, shame about the dimensions. Always measure twice then cut once.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Finished (I think :whistling2


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking really really good!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Shame about the dimensions but you have don a sterling job of rectifying it, the finished product looks fantastic well done. :2thumb:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

That looks fantastic, well done :2thumb:


----------



## snakeskingdom (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks awesome :2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

What paints did you use


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Shame about the dimensions and having to loose the floor but it looks good regardless! :2thumb:


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

I used acrylics mixed with grout. 
I just need to set the electrics up now then I am all done


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Small set back as the bottom glass plinth fell out and smashed so I am now waiting for the other half to bring me a wooden one home from work. 
Luckily he is a joiner.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

That looks great well done :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Love it!!!

Dave


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks awesome!

Where did you get your grasses from?
Cause I'm in need of some like yours


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys  

I got the long grasses from a member on here and the big grass at the front from Ebay. 

I have a few left of the long grasses so could send you them if you want. I'll get a picture of them late and pm you.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

littlehelen said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I got the long grasses from a member on here and the big grass at the front from Ebay.
> 
> I have a few left of the long grasses so could send you them if you want. I'll get a picture of them late and pm you.


That's would be awesome  thanks. Send me the details when you have a spare minute.


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

Here he is in his viv


----------



## tatz89 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow amazing transformation now it's complete! Very good job :no1:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks ace, top work! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## littlehelen (Nov 5, 2008)

He seems to like it 

Although I might soon upgrade him to a 6x2x2 once I have worked on the OH


----------

